# Drawing a Weapon: AoO?



## el-remmen (Aug 28, 2008)

This may seem like a dumb question, but in my groups we've always played that if you draw a weapon while in an opponent's threatened area it draws an attack of opportunity against you.

A player was asking me if this is mitigated by the Quick Draw feat.  I went to look it up in the SRD and I could not even find the AoO part, which confused the heck out me.

I know we will continue to use this rule regardless, but I honestly always thought it was an actual official 3E rule.  However. the move actions table on the SRD says "no" in the AoO column.

Can someone confirm this for me? Is this something that changed from 3.0 to 3.5?  Has my group just suffered mass delusion and convinced ourselves it was a real rule?


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't remember what the 3.0 rule was for it but in 3.5 drawing a weapon invokes no AoOs.  I'm not sure why but this is something that I'm constantly looking up because I can't remember for sure what the rule is.  

Maybe my and your confusion is because sheathing a weapon does draw an AoO?  And sheathing and drawing are closely related.


----------



## taliesin15 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quick Draw enables you to draw a weapon as a free action, which I don't think causes an AoO--especially if the character in question has the initiative on the first round of combat.


----------



## Elethiomel (Aug 28, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> Has my group just suffered mass delusion and convinced ourselves it was a real rule?




This.


----------



## krupintupple (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/actionsInCombat.htm#moveActions

might find this helpful.


----------



## Jhaelen (Aug 28, 2008)

IIRC, you only provoke AOO if you get stuff from your backpack. Drawing a weapon should be fine.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 28, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> Can someone confirm this for me? Is this something that changed from 3.0 to 3.5?




Drawing a weapon does not provoke in 3.5, nor in 3E.

-Hyp.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 29, 2008)

Hypersmurf said:


> Drawing a weapon does not provoke in 3.5, nor in 3E.
> 
> -Hyp.




Thanks.  I guess I should make this explicit as a house rule then. 

We've been playing that way for 8 years, works for us.


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 29, 2008)

You could change it and have it be some major innovation that spreads through your world.

"You know, I bet I could whip out my sword _without_ closing my eyes and mooning my enemy."


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 30, 2008)

Heh, it'd be darn hard to ever make an Iajutsu-based Fighter in a game where drawing a weapon provokes.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 30, 2008)

blargney the second said:


> You could change it and have it be some major innovation that spreads through your world.
> 
> "You know, I bet I could whip out my sword _without_ closing my eyes and mooning my enemy."




I know this is some kind of joke, but I don't get it. 




StreamOfTheSky said:


> Heh, it'd be darn hard to ever make an Iajutsu-based Fighter in a game where drawing a weapon provokes.




Well, I ruled that Iajutsu (which in my campaigns is just another name for the quickdraw feat), mitigates the AoO. So it would be possible.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 31, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> I know this is some kind of joke, but I don't get it.




As in, "If drawing your sword provokes an AoO, you're doing it wrong."

There just needs to be an NPC who teaches everyone in the world the _right_ way to draw your sword, without dropping your guard, and you can start using the rule from the book without breaking continuity 

-Hyp.


----------

